# Peppa Pig



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok so apologies if this is the most bizarre / silliest question in the forum... My daughter is a big fan of a cartoon character named Peppa Pig and subsequently has a number of Peppa Pig branded items (clothes, skates, bag, DVD & Books). 

Will we have an issue bringing these into Dubai? I don't want to cause offense to anyone.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL - that's so cute.

No worries, it shouldn't be a problem :flypig:


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> LOL - that's so cute.
> 
> No worries, it shouldn't be a problem :flypig:


Thank you, this could save a few tears from daughter 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Just don't bring Bob The Builder, apparently he's got an ongoing dispute with Emaar over rates...


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

bluefoam said:


> Just don't bring Bob The Builder, apparently he's got an ongoing dispute with Emaar over rates...


 lol no danger there, if it's not pink or princesses my daughter isn't interested.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

bluefoam said:


> Just don't bring Bob The Builder, apparently he's got an ongoing dispute with Emaar over rates...


:rofl:

on that note, does anybody know where I can get any paraphernalia of Pat the Postman? My friend in Italy keeps asking me for some toys for her kid as she can't find them there but every time I have asked at the toy store they just look at me perplexed. I've only asked at one toy store though


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> on that note, does anybody know where I can get any paraphernalia of Pat the Postman? My friend in Italy keeps asking me for some toys for her kid as she can't find them there but every time I have asked at the toy store they just look at me perplexed. I've only asked at one toy store though


Well I can bring you some over from the UK if you wish, as long as you dint mind waiting 3 weeks.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

HarryK said:


> Well I can bring you some over from the UK if you wish, as long as you dint mind waiting 3 weeks.


awwe thanks for the offer  I will ask my friend what specific items her heir wants and let you know - maybe he already moved on from the postman to something else as it was a while ago when she asked me first


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

do not mean to advertise but erm... i work in a bookstore and i can help with postman pat if you wanna get in touch... im really just offering... plz dont ban meeeeeeeee


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ipshi.....I have a doubt that you will get yourself banned because of the text speak and not so much because of your advertising!

Izzy, have you tried Hamleys? Aren't they supposed to have EVERYTHING?!


----------

